# Exporting a Motorcycle from Greece



## Baker Grove (Nov 18, 2020)

Hi All,

I wonder if anyone can offer me any advice. I wish to bring a Greek registered Motorcycle back to the UK for permanent export.

So I was wondering if a non-Greek resident could buy a Motorcycle and export it to the UK.

I wish to import a BMW F650 GS Dakar

My reason for this is in the UK prices have been rising over the last 12-18 months and now a good clean 05-06 year will set you back £3-4k where as in Greece you can pick up a low mileage dry rust free 05-06 for £1-2k. The biggest plus is the rust free which is my main reason for wanting one from Greece.

My plan was to get a return flight to Thessaloniki and rent a car for a couple of days and look at 3-4 different Dakar's and if I find one which tick's all the boxes I plan to spend a day or 2 making sure it is road worthy for the 1700+ mile ride home.

Any advice is much appreciated
Kev


----------

